# Bunny Hopping, In a 7 month old?



## EMAGNOTTA (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello All.
I've stayed away from the forum for a bit as I was driving myself a bit crazy and creating an endless cycle of worry. I do have a question about bunny hopping. Ms. Reilly has a nice canter and springy trot but I think she is still bunny hopping when running. I know at 7 months she is still growing and gangly but with often times falling into a lazy sit I am of course concerned about HD. She never limps. Goes up the stairs without bunny hopping but does bunny hop on the way down (this i feel is a real coordination thing). She has no problem jumping onto her couch, (never pulling herself up) Occasionally she seems like she is a little slow to get up but that could also just be due to laziness. She pops up like a bullet other times. She is cow hocked though that seems to have improved a bit as she has gotten older and she moves pretty straight. We normally just walk for exercise along with training. Though I just introduced the flirt pole yesterday. She fell in instant love. I guess what I am asking is if its worth it to get xrayed now particulary when so young or wait until her spay around 18 months. Appreciate any advice you can all provide.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

She is still a puppy, and lots of puppies bunny hop just for the fun of it. My guy did it for years, and he OFA'd "Good", it was just puppish-ness (is that a word?)

Lazy puppy sit at 7 months is also normal. Because I was training Gryffon for OB trials, I corrected his lazy puppy sits - just got him to stand and sit again properly, then rewarded - and the lazy puppy sit went away on it's own.

The only way to really know if your dog has HD is x-rays. If you really are driving yourself sick with worry over your pup, getting x-rays may be worth it for the peace of mind.


----------



## EMAGNOTTA (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks so much for the advice! I guess I was just wondering what normal was. If its normal I am not going to worry about it. Been a long time since I had a puppy and it was a much different time back then. I will just keep observing her and keeping her play within limits.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I think the walking/training you are doing is great. Lots of free movement, not forced like with the ChuckIt or anything else that results in fast sprints. I would skip the flirt pole as it is so easy for these youngsters to get hurt. If you are in doubt, take her to a specialist. Ask your vet for a referral. If she hasn't been seen for this condition, maybe get insurance on her? Maybe wait with the spay until she has completely matured physically, which can take 3 years. Does she play well with the other dog in the picture? She looks beautiful!


----------

